# Most badass space marine character



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

this belongs in fluff, but hey who cares, forums should be friendly and fun like the game...now not being a fan of playing space marine armies im not basing this on in-game ability, hell i cant stand vulkan, he's like the duct tape of 40k, fixes everything and makes it work...he's like cheating  Id like to hear, based on whatever you feel youd like to base your opinion on, which space marine character is the most badass?. Now lets just stick to good guys, if it was CSM included id immediately respond w/ "Honsou" as my answer. 
Anyways...id say that kayvann shrike and uriel ventris are tops for me, with shrike being stranded beihind enemy lines and basically silently destroying his foe, and Uriel standing toe to toe with nightbringer and al..not to mention his badass encounters in dead sky black sun...oh man nerdgasm..anyways lets hear what you guys think.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

do the ones from the heresy count if so then qruze
otherwise kayvaan shrike


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Lysander...lost in the warp for a long time and came out sane as ever. He is a monster in combat as well. Now that is one tough dude.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

I think Calgar head-butting an Avatar to death has to count for something.

If not him then Bjorn, Logan, or the entire GK chapter.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> this belongs in fluff, but hey who cares, forums should be friendly and fun like the game


But....the fluff section is right there......


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Captain Cortez of the Crimson Fists, he's regarded as invincible by the rest of the chapter- he's broken all his bones at one time or another except for 3 in his foot, once lasted 6 weeks without supplies. He's the sort of guy who'd taken on an Avatar have both his legs broken, rip the Avatar's arm off and beat it to death with it.

Cortez= scarier Monty Python Black Knight.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

countchocula86 said:


> But....the fluff section is right there......


Why post it where it belongs when it can be shared with all the rest of us who avoid the Fluff section due to the amount of juvinile and innane Vs. threads & "Who the most badass?" polls.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Garro. Stars down Dorn, and is daring enough to seize a frigate and make a jump with _no_ navigator or astropath into Warpspace, whilst being persued by Horus's warships. (well, for a bit). See The Flight of the Eisentstien.

-BoK


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

hmmm. another one. well let me see. Ragnar blackmane is one of my personal favourites because of his badassery in the space wolf novels. Bjorn the Fell handed comes close as well, being that he is the oldest warrior in the imperium except for the emperor (see my avatar)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> this belongs in fluff,


As you know it belongs there then you should have put it there in the first place. Moved.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ultramarines.

I love them for the same reason other people call them "ultrasmurfs."


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Do primarchs count as space marines?

My most badass sm is the guy who carried the ultramarines' banner that one time and had his arm chopped off by an ork warboss, still killed it and then continued on until the end of the battle missing his entire arm before dying.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Badass, hmm, my personal favourite is Pedro for rebuilding his chapter.
But badass, can't go past Lysander, who was lost in the warp for a whole thousand years and then broke out of prison and escaped a planet with just his bare hands.

And the you have the likes of Kayvann Shrike, who just kills everything 

And Gabriel Seth, who's a blood-frenzied bezerker who headbutts people, can't go past a headbutt for badass, so yeah.
The most badass character in my opinion is Gabriel Seth, 'cause he headbutts people.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Catpain Rich said:


> Do primarchs count as space marines?
> 
> My most badass sm is the guy who carried the ultramarines' banner that one time and had his arm chopped off by an ork warboss, still killed it and then continued on until the end of the battle missing his entire arm before dying.


Ancient Galatan who refused to let himself die, despite suffering numerous mortal wounds, until the breach was carried.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Abaddon. Still a Space Marine...


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Why post it where it belongs when it can be shared with all the rest of us who avoid the Fluff section due to the amount of juvinile and innane Vs. threads & "Who the most badass?" polls.


uh oh someone needs a hug, chill dude


----------



## Heaven (Mar 11, 2010)

Grey Knight Chapter <3

Dante, Lead for 1000 Years  what a beast.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Arjac Rockfist.... name another SM that can through an assault cannon and assault you all in the same turn. lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*Rainbow Warriors!!!*

Hands down: Anton Selphrus of the Rainbow Warriors "Most badass SM ever" 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Rainbow Warriors? Are you shitting me? Not trying to throw the tread off or anything but damn. lol


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

go rainbow wariors youll never look at a rainbow the same way after reading about them

seriously though who the hell are the rainbow wariors?

i think cortez after reading ryns world at the end with the warboss those who read it know what im talkin about 

and becuase of his arm joke (still ryns world)

im tryin not to spoil it for people who havnt read it


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

M'hotep of the Thousand Sons, from "Battle for the Abyss". The man took on daemons with utter calm and dealt with the petty rivalries and prejudices of his fellows with zen-like calm. He faced his greatest challenges, and even death, with a dignity that transcends the typical screams, roars, and bravado of the average Space Marine.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

M'hotep ia pretty bad ass but I would have to say, hands down, Cortez.


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

how about ideaus in the beginning of the novel Nightbringer, facing sure death and still completing his mission...using a night lords plasma pistol to blow demo charges on the bridge he was ordered to protect..or Garviel Loken..now he's badass, especially when he punched lucius demonstrating the difference between the luna wolves and every other legion.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Honsou though The last books of the ultramarines series made him look like a hoe. But he counts as a space marine right, as he has Imperial Fist gene.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Why post it where it belongs when it can be shared with all the rest of us who avoid the Fluff section due to the amount of juvinile and innane Vs. threads & "Who the most badass?" polls.


So you're posting on a 'Who's the most badass' style thread despite these threads being the exact reason why you don't venture into the fluff section...:headbutt:


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Rending pony.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Arjac Rockfist.... name another SM that can through an assault cannon and assault you all in the same turn. lol


Throw an assault cannon? Since when was Arjac armed with anything but a thunder hammer and storm shield?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Demolished cannon. Lol Sorry I was holding a term with an assault cannon; Freudian slip.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Tarik Torgaddon, of the Luna Wolves. Not only is he the epitome of pure ''badass'' that is all-too common with the Warmaster`s own Legion, helping Loken when shit-hits-the-proverbial-fan, slaughtering untold Megarachnid upon Murder, Nurglesque apparitions upon Davin, and vile turn-coats upon Isstvan III; but also can crack a joke as a hammer does a skull, and unlike his rather annoying, and ''immortal'' friend, he died gloriously...:laugh:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know about gloriously... poor guy got nary a word on his fight to the death, and the only mention we get is his exit: on his knees, crippled, and getting beheaded.

I highly enjoyed "Galaxy in Flames", but felt at the same time a Torgaddon-sized hole in the story. His ending was so... anti-climactic.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> I don't know about gloriously... poor guy got nary a word on his fight to the death, and the only mention we get is his exit: on his knees, crippled, and getting beheaded.
> 
> I highly enjoyed "Galaxy in Flames", but felt at the same time a Torgaddon-sized hole in the story. His ending was so... anti-climactic.


It did seem a tad rushed, fair enough Abbaddon + terminator armour should beat Loken but Tarik should have lasted longer against Little Horus. We don't even know if he was completely outclassed or couldn't bring himself to fight.

Back to topic I'd say the Grey Knight Brother Captain Aurellian is pretty bad ass what with banishing Angron and all.


----------



## goldleader23 (May 5, 2010)

Id have too say mephiston =] staying sane from the black rage, bursting out of a huge pile of rubble and tearing an ork warband apart with his hands and teeth. thats gotta count for something ^_^ haha.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

thingy...whathisname...LYSANDER !:victory:


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Rainbow Warriors 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Rainbow_Warriors

From the RT days


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Justindkates said:


> Rainbow Warriors
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Rainbow_Warriors
> 
> From the RT days


i sooooo beat you to it! 



Commissar Ploss said:


> Hands down: Anton Selphrus of the Rainbow Warriors "Most badass SM ever"
> 
> CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pasanius Lysane.

Who else could survive the Eye of Terror, Honsou`s fortress, and a horde of giant skinless mutants? 

I hear many names being called, but how many of them did it with ONE ARM?


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

my buddie donut.... i let him use my nilla marines against spenc's eldar. he looses all but his chapter master by turn 3 then uses the orbital bombardment on a pair of friggin chicken walkers it scatters 12 inches to land EMMACULATELY over the howling banshee's hitting all of them and a farseer... at this point i'm thing holy shit his dude is in term armor with power fist storm bolter and digi weapons... then he kills one count it ONE howling banshee with the orbital bombard.... anyone who can fail so epicly deserves to be counted


----------



## Tango Urilla (May 25, 2010)

My fave character has to be Saul Tarvitz...written off as 'just a line astartes' by others, later instrumental in rallying the survivors on Istvaan


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Justicar Alaric. Who else besides him have climbed up a heretic titan crawling with daemons, gone inside the daemon infested machine, killed the STC disguised daemon, got out, and lived to tell the tale about it?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Rafel of the BA. He had the intestinal fortitude to kill his own blood brother ... that is bad ass. I know it is a work of fiction but, could you kill your sibling? That is badass toughness there.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Most badass Space Marine character... Hm... that's a hard one. If it was most badass character of 40k period, it would be Ciaphas Cain. But among the Space Marines, it's much harder. And that's only if it's just the normal, present day Space Marines, not including the CSM and GK or the legends of the HH.

Here's my top five badass SM.

5) Sarpedon, Chapter Master of the Soul Drinkers. Proof that you can oppose the evils of the Imperium without being an evil Chaos worshiping psycho.
4) Dante, Chapter Master of the Blood Angels. 1,100+ years of gold plated ass kicking says it all.
3) Ragnar Blackmane, Wolf Lord of the Space Wolves. He single-handedly stopped Magnus the Red by throwing the Spear of Russ into his eye. Nuff said.
2) Logan Grimnar, Chapter Master of the Space Wolves. One of the few people within the Imperium that has the balls to say FU to the Inquisition, Ecclesiarchy and Administratum.
1) Gabriel Angelos, Captain of the Blood Ravens. My very first step into the dark and glorious universe of Warhammer 40k was with Dawn of War, commanding Gabriel and the Blood Ravens against Orks, Eldar and Chaos. Plus, his clash with Isador was the single greatest moment of the entire Dawn of War series.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Bulveye, Wolf Lord to what is in my opinion the harest company of Marines in 40k.
Not only has he been causing a ruck in the warp for thousands of years, he survived the process of becoming a Marine in the first place as a fairly old (in recruiting terms) age.
Bad ass personified


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> I don't know about gloriously... poor guy got nary a word on his fight to the death, and the only mention we get is his exit: on his knees, crippled, and getting beheaded.
> 
> I highly enjoyed "Galaxy in Flames", but felt at the same time a Torgaddon-sized hole in the story. His ending was so... anti-climactic.


Yes... _but_ to redeem Ben Counter, Tarvitz`s final-stand within the Choral-City before being reduced to radioactive slag is brilliance. Also Grand Master Mandulis banishing Gargatuloth is truly glorious:victory:


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

got to be kantor, killing bjorn in one hit in my last game


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have two favourites above all else, both of them are the greatest Space Marines alive, and both are still alive. At least I believe the latter of them still lives.

Reclusiarch Grimaldus: He held together an entire city against the hordes of Ghazghkull Thraka for months with less then a hundred Black Templars, a duty that nobody expected him to complete. And he has one of the most epic lines in all of 40k. 'I have dug my grave in this place and I will either triumph or I will die!'. Plus he's a Chaplain, and a Black Templar Chaplain at that, so whats not to like.

Arguleon Veq: The only man in all creation to turn against Chaos and live. He realized how evil Chaos is and turned his back, despite his reasons being selfish, and he lived on to stab the Chaos Gods in the back. He might be the first man in millennia to actually hurt the Dark Gods.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

First it the Death Company Dread form the Blood Angels codex. Storm raven drive by then this monster is just dropped on some ork skulls. Next is the Sanguinor, bastard comes flying out of the sky and and DESTROYS a daemon prince and he does it in his rather frilly power armor. Oh and after he kills stuff and saves the chapter AGAIN he disappears.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Mhotep (pre-heresy thousand sons) definitely comes to mind. Calm and composed and kicking demon ass (though admittedly he did die). Also, one of my definite favourites is terminator sargeant Tanthius of the Blood Ravens (had one of my favourite one on one fights from all the fluff kicking dark reaper exarch ass).


----------



## Night_stalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Honestly, I would have to say Alaric. Let's just relist his badass accomplishments:

1. Managing to destory a daemon so powerful it took 300 Grey knights to kill it, and with no survivors. He survived it.

2. Convincing a STC Machine Spirit that it was a daemon, then killing it.

3.Surviving on a Chaos infested world, without ANY psychic shielding against the Taint.

4. Managing to cause a daemon that was trying to seduce him to go partially insane by having him try to imagine a paradox.

5. Managing to start a civil war between ALL the factions on said planet, at the same time earning Khorne's favor.

6. Killing the Chaos Champion who captured him in H2H combat, where he had previously lost against the same Champion.

7. Managing to escape the Eye of Terror in a escape pod, with NO Gellar Field and still no psychic warding.


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

Brother-Sergeant Priad not only has he taken on a wyrm, ant killed dark eldar pirate fleet to shit on his own, but hes dived down past the limits of his genectic enhancments and live to speak of it, something the iron snakes don't offen do


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Although it sounds like a mainstream response, I would have to say Kharn the Betrayer. He has a kill counter in his helmet so his goal in life is to beat his high score. That's just awesome! It's like Deadrising if you know what I mean.

I also like the Chapter Master that led his grey knights to fight the World Eater legion. He's pretty brutal.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lukas the trickster though not honorable he kicked some ass by managing to trick hundreds of world bearers to fall to there death's in thin ice also if some one kills him he takes the person with him


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

actually I take it back, a servitor is DEFINETLEY the coolest!


----------



## frankchvz (Mar 23, 2009)

Night_stalker said:


> 6. Killing the Chaos Champion who captured him in H2H combat, where he had previously lost against the same Champion.


He never killed him, he just stuck him on a pipe and he slowly slid on it in to the darkness.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Although it sounds like a mainstream response, I would have to say Kharn the Betrayer. He has a kill counter in his helmet so his goal in life is to beat his high score.


I agree, for a single Marine to put Two Legions to rout and permanently disband the entire frikken World Eaters legion due to his bloodthirty lust for combat, he has to be the baddest ever.


_"During the Heresy and the culminating siege of the Imperial Palace, he was at the forefront of every assault. At the Heresy's defeat, Khârn already lay dead upon a mound of corpses at the walls of the Inner Palace. His fellow World Eaters carried his corpse away with them as they fought their way back to their ships. Once on board they discovered that by some dark miracle Khârn still lived. Whether Khorne himself breathed life back into the berserker's body or whether the relentless clamour of battle revived his blood lusting spirit remains a mystery, but since the Heresy Khârn has survived the bloodiest battles to the current age and never came so close to death again. 

At the Battle of Skalathrax, Khârn became both legendary and infamous amongst his legion. He slew in a berserk rage Emperor's Children and World Eaters alike, earning him the title The Betrayer, and shattering the Legion into the individual war bands it now consists of. From then on, he has become the unstoppable and bloody avatar of Khorne. 

Afterwards he hunted the Eye of Terror, slaughtering any worthy enough to be killed in Khorne's name. During the Thirteenth Black Crusade his wrath was unleashed upon the Imperium as Khârn alongside a few of the most insane of Khorne's berserkers turned on the Emperor's warriors flocking to the defence of Cadia._"


Dude has his Primarch Angron's own Weapon, that damn chain-axe has been killing without pause for 10,000 years.


----------



## thagrosh (Aug 12, 2010)

The black and white space marine on the black and white bike.:laugh:after all who else absolutely annoys everyone who reads the joke and has a commandment forbidding its telling
"thou shalt not tell the black and white space marine on theblack and white bike joke".:rofl:


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

I heard a story once, back around 98 or 99, where there was this one marine defending a breech in the defences against orcs. the orcs kept coming at him, and he kept killing them. 
this battle went on for hours, until the servos in his power fists went out and he couldnt move his hands anymore. So the Marine tore them off and set himself to battle bare handed. the orcs, seeing this, dropped their weapons, choppas and sluggas, since in the time of the battle, they sensed an "orcish" likeness to the marine, and as such, honored his request by dropping his weapons. Battle resumed again, and both the marine and the orcs fought hand to hand. it went on all night and into the morning.
when reinforcements arrived the next day to rescue the sole survivor, they discovered a massive mound of orcs, over 300, filling the gap, and the marine standing at the top of it.


sure, headbutting an avatar is cool, smashing the nose of an incredible swordsman preheresy is great, or having multi colored armor is...whatever,

but, to me, in the end, that nameless marine is the most badass SM there is...


----------

